# So i found something that might be rare...



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys i was cleaning up and found a framed 8th Edition fantasy poster signed by the two guys who created the edition (Won it From a GW contest...) So i have been looking around and unable to find one for sale on e-bay or anything! Would anyone happen to know if its worth anything? (will take pictures and put em up in a bit)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

generally this type of thing hold zero value, its a signature of a GW employee at the end of the day, the value really comes from what the signature means to the person who owns the signed object, in this case its you. A black library signed first edition hard back, might bring in some cash, a signed sketch from one of the studio artists, but a promo poster signed isnt gonna bring in much money unless a buyer has a serious boner for the writers.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends, if the signature is a generic "Best wishes x" and does not actually mention names of the owner.... Then it can be worth selling due to the fact it could easily of been you getting it signed. That kind of thing.

You can pretty much 'set the price' on Ebay, if you were going to sell it. You won't get hundreds, but you might get £50 or so.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Eh, me personally, i'd keep it. After all, you did win it, and it is signed. I doubt it would really be worth much though. *Maybe* (emphasis on maybe) in several decades, but not now.


----------

